# Outdoor car cover



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone purchased an outdoor car cover for their R35 ? 

I know the club do one, who is the manufacturer ?

Is there an OEM outdoor one ? ( I knoe there is an indoor one)

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the club one

its great 

Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

looks very similar to the one I had for my CSL which was OEM. I've heard good things about classic additions


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

personally i wouldnt go for OEM you pay for what you get. 

Could end up paying for another one shortly after as it ;

didnt fit.
wasnt made of decent material 

My choice get the club merchandise its been tried and tested


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I too have the club version. 
Easy to deal with and clearly does the job albeit after only 4 weeks ownership.

A friend has the same type for his integrale and I am sure that may 32/33/34 owners can also vouch. 

AM


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont agree - see the other topic!


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Quick question on this topic, what can be used to reduce the chances of this (The cover) being stolen? I've seen some covers in the states which lets you run a metal cable through the bottom of the cover which you can padlock at the end.. looked like a great idea to me.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Fujimura Auto makes a nice one as well, double stitched and available in 4 colours.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

The Nissan UK (Weathershield) one has reinforced plastic loops on the bottom at the sides for securing. My 350Z one also came with a padlock and nylon covered wire for securing, but the GT-R one did not come with the lock, just the stitched in fittings.


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

WoREoD said:


> The Nissan UK (Weathershield) one has reinforced plastic loops on the bottom at the sides for securing. My 350Z one also came with a padlock and nylon covered wire for securing, but the GT-R one did not come with the lock, just the stitched in fittings.


Any thoughts on cost for the GTR one?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

gcatz said:


> Any thoughts on cost for the GTR one?


I'll look it up tonight but any HPC parts department should have it on their accessory list if you cant wait....


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I've purchased the club one recently but I'm still waiting for it and for the car to arrive


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Nissan Weathersheild one was £275+VAT from the dealer. Dearer than the club one but ......


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

When I picked up my car I had a browse through the accessories list and it reminded me that I should really buy an outdoor car cover. I was about to hand over my £316.25 (£275 + VAT) when I remembered that the club offer a car cover, so I decided to wait and investigate my options.

I seem to remember that there was a thread that discussed the club cover in some detail but I can't find it now. Also, the image link on this website isn't working. Does the club cover have any GT-R or GTROC branding on it, or is it just a plain cover like the Nissan Weathershield cover?

I know the club cover costs £165, which is almost half the price of the Nissan cover. Is the difference in cost simply because the Nissan product is official, or is there a difference in quality/features too.

Has anybody been able to compare both products from a fit, design, breathability, ease of attachment, security of attachment, waterproofing, etc. perspective? Or, if not, I'd still be interested to hear peoples' opinions on either product.

Ta.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had both. The GTROC one I had was an early version and didn't fit well but I understand its shape has been modified since then.

I'd previously had a weathershield (which is the Nissan one) on my 350Z and am still happy with it. The elasticated fit is good and I haven't ever needed to use the under car securing cable to keep it on.

The supplier of the GTROC one offered to take mine back to modify it but as I didn't think the material was as good as the Nissan one and didnt like the underbody fastening (almost impossible to pass under the car) I asked for a refund.

I then bought the Nissan GT-R one and am happy with it, just like the 350Z one. 

Whichever you get, just remember to let the car cool before putting it on. The GT-R gets very warm!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the GTROC one, which arrived 2 weeks ago. But i haven't had a chance to put it on the car yet. Will let you know what it's like in a few days. Although saying that i have nothing to compare it against.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> The GTROC one I had was an early version and didn't fit well but I understand its shape has been modified since then.


That's useful info. Thanks very much. Can anybody from the club comment on any improvements to the cover (e.g. fit and fastening)? There doesn't seem to have been much discussion about it recently.


WoREoD said:


> Whichever you get, just remember to let the car cool before putting it on. The GT-R gets very warm!


Do you mean there is a fire risk?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i just removed my 33 outdoor cover form my car after a month, and the car was as clean as i left it, bar a bit of dust from my road and a few cobwebs

mook


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I've had both. The GTROC one I had was an early version and didn't fit well but I understand its shape has been modified since then.
> 
> I'd previously had a weathershield (which is the Nissan one) on my 350Z and am still happy with it. The elasticated fit is good and I haven't ever needed to use the under car securing cable to keep it on.
> 
> ...



I have GTROC cover basicly in the windy weather in late spring it was blowing every where, so off it went back to CA , took a bit of chasing to get it back but since I have had it back modified without charge, it has been fine and here are some pics.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> I have GTROC cover basicly in the windy weather in late spring it was blowing every where, so off it went back to CA , took a bit of chasing to get it back but since I have had it back modified without charge, it has been fine and here are some pics.


Thanks. Do you know if they incorporated these modifications into all new covers?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just put mine on.

Fits well. 

(remember it's almost 1am and i'm doing this in the dark)

I started to put it on backwards before i realised the wing mirrors weren't at the right end lol. Might have to get put a tag on it show which way round it is easily.

Also i'm not sure how you get the ties under the car easily. I had to crawl under the car and pass the middle 2 round the wheels. Any tips to save me from getting covered in mud from the grass next to my drive way. Also i can't seem to get the ties tight. I'm sure it's down to user error as it's me, but the ties loosen very easily and are hard to tighten. Surely having the clips set up so the ties tighten easily would make more sense? But as i say it's starting to rain and it's 1am so will have another look next time i use it - assuming the cover is still on in the morning!!

Also any tips on how not to overtake everything in sight! 

Lastly but not least - [email protected] detail has turned my car into better than new! It looks better than any car i've seen at any showroom. So good that I didn't want to drive it! Seriously! I got myself a DSLR (Sony A200 with 50mm lens) and am still learning to use it. So the photos i took aren't the best. But once i sift through them, i'll post them up here. I might even steal some of Paul's as he knows a lot more photography than i do.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

supraman said:


> Thanks. Do you know if they incorporated these modifications into all new covers?


I believe they have but to check, the modification is the extra straps in front and behind the wheels and better elastic for under the front. 

Previously there were only straps ugoing under the car between the wheels.

As there is no extra work to make the cover like this rather than the old way then I would be very surprised if all were not now sold as modified.

AM


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> I believe they have but to check, the modification is the extra straps in front and behind the wheels and better elastic for under the front.
> 
> Previously there were only straps ugoing under the car between the wheels.
> 
> ...


I bought mine about 6 weeks ago. It has the 4 straps to hold it onto the car.And is elasticated at the front.

As i left this morning, i noticed they were loose (will have to check them when i get home) but the cover was still on. The weather was benign last night for a change, but i'm concerned when it gets windy the cover may rub a little (although the fit is good) and mark the paint. So will have to see about securing the straps tighter.

But it's a nice cover. Totally obscures the car from nosey people. And looks plain jane boring which suits me. Would rather have than a GTR cover.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

misters3 said:


> .
> 
> As i left this morning, i noticed they were loose (will have to check them when i get home) but the cover was still on. ........ So will have to see about securing the straps tighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> If not tied back on themselves then the straps do loosen themselves after a while a bit like a rucksack strap but its easy enough to stop and then all seems to be fine.


Cheers i'll try that. Although i'm think i might turn the clips around so that they tighten easily and loosening them is more difficult. 

Saying that, it's not peeing it down in Glasgow, so i think i'll leave it a while! Was planning on doing a few hundred miles today too!!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I purchased mine in July 2009, but still haven't seen it as it is waiting for me in my HPC...
Do you think it is a new model or the older one?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Edit: Ignore me!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> I purchased mine in July 2009, but still haven't seen it as it is waiting for me in my HPC...
> Do you think it is a new model or the older one?


have you boughtthe GTROC one from the Club shop as this is the one I have posted the pics of above. If not I think the ones from dealers are different.


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Do these covers rub/scratch the paint when the wind picks up?

Thanks


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

pippyrips said:


> Do these covers rub/scratch the paint when the wind picks up?
> 
> Thanks


Theres a lot of false info out there about car covers and scratching the paint in the wind, the main truth (and this is based on using them inside and outside over the years) that if the car and cover are clean, and the cover is of suffient quality there should be know issues.

But i would advise that any out door cover is secured in several places in strong winds to stop grit etc blowing under the cover and to stop the cover coming off and whipping the paint work (along with picking up grit etc from the ground)

A bit of PIA to clean the car everytime, but worth it if you want to protect it.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

*Carcoversuk* came highly recommended from a chap at work who got one recently for his Maserati. They are fantastic quality and hand stiched to the exact measurements of the car so am dead chuffed! Choice of 4 colours, fully breathable, non scratch, clips underneath for extra security/stability although I tend not to put them on as it fits really snug anyway. Came in at around 200 squid but took about 3 weeks to come through. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

michaelsk said:


> Anyone purchased an outdoor car cover for their R35 ?
> 
> I know the club do one, who is the manufacturer ?
> 
> ...


Yes, I brought one - It's good but cost a load! It has a "Weather shield HP" logo on it. It's double stitched and can be tied/fixed under. It has elastic at the front and back and it's well fitted to the car.

My problem is the garage is full of builders crap and I have too many trees overhanging so bird crap is a problem. . . especially when they’ve been eating blackberries!!

I wish I had seen the club one first; it looks the same and it’s half the price....

Jon


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Hope4Sun said:


> Theres a lot of false info out there about car covers and scratching the paint in the wind, the main truth (and this is based on using them inside and outside over the years) that if the car and cover are clean, and the cover is of suffient quality there should be know issues.
> 
> But i would advise that any out door cover is secured in several places in strong winds to stop grit etc blowing under the cover and to stop the cover coming off and whipping the paint work (along with picking up grit etc from the ground)
> 
> A bit of PIA to clean the car everytime, but worth it if you want to protect it.


I agree. i keep the car quite clean but not always perfect. Even when the wind was bad and before the cover was modified I couldnt see any damage. It may be that with the DMG paint this is not so easy to see anyway but I am certainly sure the cover has provided more protection than damage.

AM


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry to reply to an old thread, but has anyone bought one of these recently, or can recommend the best one to get and where from? Thanks!


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a Stormshield cover from Car Covers, Caravan Covers & Motorbike Covers from Specialised Covers and Its superb.

If you Read Evo then check out the rear pages as they give 15% off


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Great I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

I also have StormShield from Specialised Covers. No complaints in over a year of outdoor covered use. Just make sure it's squeaky clean before covering (I admit, this part is quite a drag sometimes!)


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

For anyone else who's looking for one, I bought a StormShield cover from CarCovers.co.uk for £222 including a lock (an extra £10) and delivery.


----------



## jinxy (May 9, 2015)

I have never bothered with covers, always thought they were worse for the paintwork due to straps and cover rubbing against paintwork.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I bought the coveryourcar cielo. It's a perfect fit and very snug, very good quality. Really pleased with it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> I bought the coveryourcar cielo. It's a perfect fit and very snug, very good quality. Really pleased with it.


How easy to fit the cielo? I've been looking at that as well.

Also this one, Cover Your Car - Tailored and Fitted Car Covers Worldwide :: Nissan Fitted :: Nissan GT-R :: Nissan GT-R (R35) 2009 onwards ADVAN-TEX Outdoor Cover - Fully Fitted, made to order, Colour Choice ADVAN-TEX , similar but more layers, and you can add an alarm.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Chronos said:


> How easy to fit the cielo? I've been looking at that as well.
> 
> Also this one, Cover Your Car - Tailored and Fitted Car Covers Worldwide :: Nissan Fitted :: Nissan GT-R :: Nissan GT-R (R35) 2009 onwards ADVAN-TEX Outdoor Cover - Fully Fitted, made to order, Colour Choice ADVAN-TEX , similar but more layers, and you can add an alarm.


It's easy enough, but it's quite a firm crispy material, but soft at the same time. The water just beads off it. I ripped it slightly when I took it off, so they sent me a free repair patch so good support. One man can put it on and the buckles are easy to fit, good quality.

It does literally fit like a glove though. Mines under a car port, so this is just a protective layer.


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Been thinking about getting one of these for a while now, interesting read, thanks!


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

Can you still buy the club one? I need one fairly soon so would be grateful if anyone knows where to get a really good outdoor one. Thank you.


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

I bought the coveryourcar advan-tex one, think it's very good quality with great fitment. I am very pleased with it, it has handled strong winds and rain without any problems at all. 

I would recommend it, but it's also the only one I have tried.

Not sure about the production time, could take a while to get it though.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Gatwickgtr said:


> Can you still buy the club one? I need one fairly soon so would be grateful if anyone knows where to get a really good outdoor one. Thank you.


x3 for sale below , with no wait time with coveryourcar, bUT they are the 2 tones ones, I'll attach a picture i got off them, when asking about them (see below picture) 

Nissan GT-R (R35) Outdoor Custom Fitted & Fully Tailored, Custom Fit, Car Cover | eBay



mcz said:


> I bought the coveryourcar advan-tex one, think it's very good quality with great fitment. I am very pleased with it, it has handled strong winds and rain without any problems at all.
> I would recommend it, but it's also the only one I have tried.
> Not sure about the production time, could take a while to get it though.


I have been looking at the advan-tex one a while ago, it looks the most thick out of the range, what colour did you go for and any pictures on the car? thanks


----------



## mcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Only have one picture, from first time use. I have the light grey colour which I like. 
The fitment was better once I tightened the straps and once it had been used for a couple if days. Unfortunate no picture from the side.









Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Evox (Dec 13, 2017)

Some good information here. I purchased a car cover the seems to leave scratches on the car. I might invest in that Coveryourcar one! Thanks


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

I bought this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Went for it as it has a fleece lining, which some others didn't seem to have. Very pleased, the soft lining just glides over the car when you put it on. Quite confident there will be no issues with it.

Good fit, 2 straps underneath with some additional eyelets for extra security. One of which at the front isn't covered so I'll put some material behind that as it's up against the front splitter.

My only negative to it is that it's a little tight from the front to the mirrors. Not sure if the CBA had a slightly shorter nose? I haven't had a chance to try it with the mirrors folded in yet to see if this can be improved. This isn't tight like it'll pull the mirrors off, just a bit more slack would be ideal to me.

Turned up in 2 days, I'd certainly recommend it.


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

Brilliant info. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

Has anyone got a link to the Club one? None of the links work, it says "Invalid page"


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> I bought this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Went for it as it has a fleece lining, which some others didn't seem to have. Very pleased, the soft lining just glides over the car when you put it on. Quite confident there will be no issues with it.
> 
> ...


I've got a cover with a fleece lining, I only use it indoor though. There is a higher probability of getting dirt contaminating the fleece lining. If it slightly brushes my gravel drive it would pick dirt up.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I've got a cover with a fleece lining, I only use it indoor though. There is a higher probability of getting dirt contaminating the fleece lining. If it slightly brushes my gravel drive it would pick dirt up.


Yeah, that's a fair point. It does run that risk if you're not careful I guess.

I'm still happier with that layer on my car rather than whatever the bare inside of other covers is though (not that I've seen others, I'm sure they're just as safe)

I'm sure all the good ones are fine, I don't mind being ultra careful that my lining is spotless when it goes on. But not everyone has the time to be so ocd


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

A friend had a cheap cover on his Porsche left it over winter, when he removed it his paint was blistered all over.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

So, if you have an outdoor cover, there's a pretty good chance the car is not in a garage. What do you do with the cover when using the car? Is it just a case of chucking it in the boot and of you go? 
I also assume you can't put it back on if the car is wet?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

If mine's wet it gets lobbed on the washing line, if it's dry it gets folded up. 2 person job to do it safely, which isn't going down too well!
I had to cover mine up when it was still a little wet, I really don't think you should though. 
Uncovered it the next morning and it was like it had patches of condensation all over, not like that doesn't happen to an uncovered car but I would avoid it if I could.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Mine just gets folded up. It's difficult to get any contamination on the lining as nothing sticks too it. I don't put it on wet, so if I use the car in the wet it stays off. Suffice to say it hasn't been fitted now for weeks, but then my car lives under a car port, so no major issue. I had the cover on before I built the car port between March and May, when I removed it the car was pristine under neath, no condensation or anything, bone dry.

A month under the car port can get quite dusty, so prefer fitting the cover.

Will get another garage built for it soon, just need to decide if we're going to stay there though.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Will get another garage built for it soon, just need to decide if we're going to stay there though.


Yeah I am in this dilemma too, especially as i'm probably at the ceiling for house prices down my road, it's not gonna increase the value too much, so difficult to justify the cost.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Defo worth spending the money on the multiple layer wool lined ones

Hamilton Classic do very high quality ones and can have them made with custom options too
(please excuse their naff website)


.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*


- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------

